

Getting initial traction - commaander

Hi guys,<p>I am building a website but launch will be not within the next 4 weeks. However I already try to get some information on how to get initial traction to my website without any marketing budget. What are the best sources to post my website to get some people trying it out and general to draw attention to my website? (except reddit and here)
======
dexxter
1\. Run ads on Facebook, Google content network (and google search if the cpc
is not too high).

2\. Sign up at forums where your target customers hang out and help people
out. Have a link in your signature that points to your website.

Right now, you want to get targeted traffic to your website and capture their
email addresses by giving something of value. [free ebook, a discount for
early adopters]. Not only will this give you a list of customers for the
launch, but the ad copy and the website copy will help you understand what
resonates with them [based on conversions] and will prove very useful at your
launch.

It is never too early to build an email list.

~~~
commaander
Thanks dexxter, seems to be the only way I guess. Was kinda hoping to discover
a secret ;)

~~~
alexobenauer
Unfortunately, there are no silver bullets. You have to pedal hard. dexxter's
comments are a great place to start.

------
BaptisteGreve
Submit it to Product Hunt! [http://producthunt.com](http://producthunt.com) \-
It is a great place to launch your start-up.

~~~
purans
If they select your product! ProductHunt is still very closed community
according to me. And, I think they seem very biased towards their selected
members

~~~
janardhan
I second that. Very closed knit community

------
dribel
Good question. But I think using reddit is not a bad start. But I would be
interested in this question too

